# I Might Retire the Kitchen Aid... :-(



## htc (Dec 17, 2004)

Since I've found this discussion forum, my enjoyment level for baking has gone up AT LEAST a couple of notches.  I love coming to this forum and reading all the tips/ideas and just chatting in general about baking.  After coming to this site it always makes me feel like going through my cook books and trying something new.  Anways...  

I successfully lost 40 pounds in the last year and still have a couple more pounds I'd like to loose (in a perfect world), or just maintain what I've lost.  My point is, if I keep baking like this, there's NO WAY I can bake as frequently as I would like (at least 1 recipe a week, or maybe 2)  I feel so torn, I really LOVE to bake.  It's my way of relaxing and relieving stress.  But I feel like I'm sabotaging my health goals if I keep this up.  

I've tried baking "healthier" by doing stuff like: substituting olive oil for butter, using whole wheat flour instead of white flour, adding flaxseed, using sugar alternatives, etc.  I also give away at least 80% of what I bake.  (I made 2 batches of chocolate chunk cookies last night, and ate 5 cookies, then brought the rest to work.)

I'm hoping someone can give me words of encouragement, or ideas on what I can do.  I love to cook as well, maybe I just need to channel all my efforts to cooking instead of baking. I guess that wouldn't be TOO bad...

Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

That is some MAJOR weight loss, htc!  Congratulations on keeping it off.  

I will have to think about some "healthy" alternatives to satisfy your baking cravings - just finished a whole bunch of rich buttery baking myself, so now is not a good time for me to think otherwise.

A quick fix is this - the next time you feel like cranking the ole KA up, put on your tightest-fitting pants and remember how awful that feels.

Will try to think of some more-serious tips for you after the new year.  I lost about 20 pounds myself this past year and need to get back on the wagon again soon - but not at Christmas!


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2004)

htc, congratulations! What an amazing accomplishment! You must be so proud of yourself. We are proud of you too! 

If I may be so bold, may I suggest that you continue to bake as often as you like, but to donate the fruits of your labours to an extended care facility in your neighbourhood? I am not sure if it would fly, but it would certainly be good for you and for the folks in the facility. There are also group homes for teens that might enjoy them. The way teens go through junk food you would become an instant celebrity.

Good luck!


----------



## runninduo (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats on the phenomenal weight loss.  Good for you!  Don't retire your KA.  I think you'd regret it later on.  I was going to say the same thing as Alix.........Police and Fire Depts are also appreciative of goodies.  WHen I bake, I usually send at least 1/2 the batch with my dh to work or i bake whenever i go to a friends house (for a playdate for my 3 yr old).

Good luck!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

adding to alix's comment: don't forget that any time, money, and mileage you spend when performing work for charity, such as driving to the store, buying supplies, baking, and delivering said items is tax deductible in the good ol' us of a. (our tax system is set up to allow for philanthropy in all forms). so you can exercise your soul as well as your butt, and get a nice return on april 15th...


----------



## htc (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for all the support and encouragement!  I like the idea of baking and giving it to group homes or extended care.  I wonder if they have rules on that though. I will have to find out.  I also like the fire department idea. I live several blocks from a fire station.  Thanks so much for the ideas! I feel like I'm renewing my relationship with dear KA.  I don't have to retire him afterall!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

htc, good for you!!!  Boy, that's tough to do!  But what fabulous advice here as to how to continue to indulge your baking needs and then get rid of the temptations to people who would be astounded by your kindness!

Your heart really thanks you for this, htc...!


----------

